# So I got tired of looking for places to board at...



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow, that is terrific!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats. 

That's a very nice place from the pictures, and the lease per month makes it even more amazing. 

With that price, it would appear the owners have already paid off the place and just want someone to use it. 

Again, congrats.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Like I said, it definetly needs some work but the pasture is big, the fencing is solid, and that's good enough to start! Besides owning a stallion makes boarding a pain so having him at home will be a major load off my shoulders!

Speed Racer: Yes the owner lived in it for nearly 40 years, raised his kids there, etc. then got remarried and the new wife hates the place (imagine that lol) so it's just rental property for now as is her original house from a previous marriage. They keep the rent low since it's basically a "rent it and treat it like it's your own... if it breaks you fix it and just send us the bill!" cuz they are over 50 miles away. Nearly 60 ppl applied for the house/farm so I'm super excited! We move in end of july!!!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Poco1220 said:


> The best part? They don't care if I bring in training horses or board horses, there's no additional fee per head or anything...


 
Keep insurance in mind. You will need to have the landlords on the policy since the own the property. It is not inexpensive.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That's cool : )


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Poco1220 said:


> And now you're all waiting to hear the OUTRAGEOUS rent on this place right? Seeing as how most 3 bedroom houses around my area are nearly $900 a month...


Holy cow, I have to move to Illinois! $900 a month will get you a small one-bedroom apartment here.

Anyway good luck with the place!


----------



## BLAZERIVERSONG (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow that looks great. So much green grass..... what is that.... green green grass oh to dream?? LOL. Looks very very nice.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

omg you lucky duck! first off the house is beautiful! the barn is gorgeous! and the grass is green! VERY nice find!


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

$550/month? I rent out my tiny two bedroom condo for $1175/month.

That is INSANE!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

That's AWESOME!!!! Wonder if I could find something like that in CO...Lol!!!!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks guys! And yes the price is unbelievable, most farms this size around here run $1600/month plus!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's so beautiful! outstanding deal! I bet the landlords have got to be happy to have someone who is going to use and care and fix the place for them. Good for you guys! now what we need is pictures of the place with some horses!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Horses should be in there before July 1st! YAY!

For those of you on facebook add my boy!
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/pages/Geneseo-IL/QTPOCOS-SONNY-DANCER/116929589212?ajaxpipe=1&__a=6


----------

